# Test n tune at Poor white boy raceway NOW!!!



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Anyone wanna come tinker?? A few guys on the way now. Post up or text me, 219-775-1669


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Should have give us a little warning!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*test n tune*

ty mike 4 calling it was darrell jake al pat joe mike :wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well test and tune was fun but it did not help me today. LOL Pat


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Gosh darn, I missed it Mike. :dude:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

See if I ever come by your place to race again!!!! Lol


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

You going to have other one this Saturday?


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Racing Friday at hobby store, anyone else interested in a TNT/ race Sat night as well?? I'll have to check with the BOSS for permission.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Dude, I am still in Baltimore, lol, guess I could have driven back and then back again, lol.:dude:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

cool dude im there see u all fri night first.:wave:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

No TNT/race Saturday night. See you guys Friday at hobby store


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, I hauled ass from Baltimore to make you TNT and you canceled, see if i make it to your house. Shame shame shame :dude:


----------



## Wrangler Rich (Dec 9, 2012)

*wrangler rich trying to find out can sombody teach me how to drive*




ski23 said:


> See if I ever come by your place to race again!!!! Lol


if i could drive my fat tire car icould be a contender


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

See that kid of yours, Mike. He keeps me working hard at it.:thumbsup:

Al


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

I could use a driving lesson or maybe more.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ya I think we taught the kid well. All that racing when he was little and making him keep the car in the slot is working for him now. On the other hand maybe we are getting older and the reflexes and eyes aren't what they used to be. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Not ready to give up trying yet!

Travis, there are those who would dispute that......LOL


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Al, We both will be trying in a little while. See you in a few. Travis you can build me a car and give me and Mike some driving lessons. Pat


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Heck I'm the one in need of some fast cars Last Time I was up there to race I got spanked. My building skills aren't what they use to be and my driving has sure fallen off greatly I'm just a mid packer now.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Still looking forward to the next time.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

No I think I'm the mid packer. But getting closer. LOL Pat


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Longest Running Non-Event*

May as well keep this post going even though it never happened, lol, maybe if we keep this alive Mikey will have a race on his track someday, keep your sense of humor open Mikey :dude:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

We had test n tune with a race afterwards. You were hangin out with Darrell that night!!!!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Pajama Party*



ski23 said:


> We had test n tune with a race afterwards. You were hangin out with Darrell that night!!!!


Dont think so, lol, Darrell and his PJs left here, I heard the Pajama party was at your place, see ya Friday night Chrome Dome :dude:


----------

